# What is your cat's most endearing behavior?



## klunick (Jul 22, 2020)

Boone is a suckler. I mean, a hardcore one. Takes hours for my shirt sleeves to dry. But that isn't his most endearing behavior. After he suckles, he buries his head into either the crook of my elbow or into my armpit. It almost sounds like he is suffocating himself but he falls right to sleep.

Gracie is a tough girl. She has an independent streak a mile wide. Want to hold her? Nope! Want to pet her? She isn't having it. Now if you are the chosen one who is allowed to get a hold or pet in, that means you are special (at least until she decides otherwise). I often tell my husband I wish I could grow up to be like Gracie. Strong, confident, and independent.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Both Boone and Gracie sound like very special cats!

My boy, Lucky is a licker. He loves to lick me and my other cats. My baby boy, Rocky is my lap-cat, he'll sit in my lap for hours. He'll even let me carry him around like a baby. Sometimes if I am squatting, he'll climb on my back and try to eat my hair. When he was kitten, he'd sit on my shoulder like a parrot. My girl, Marie isn't very affectionate at all. Her most endearing behavior is probably the way she is like a motherly figure to Lucky and Rocky. She'll groom them like their her kittens.


----------



## klunick (Jul 22, 2020)

As tiny kittens, both Boone and Gracie would sleep on my lap for hours. Now not so much but Boone does use my lap to get the best angle for his suckling. Boone is very vocal and if you say his name, he instantly cries and flops down so you can pick him up. Gracie rarely makes a peep and just walks around with a constant look of disdain.


----------



## Naia’sMom (May 21, 2021)

Aww, I love the kitty stories. They sound lovely!! You are lucky to have them 😊👍🏼.

Naia does so many cute things, but I think when you love a person or an animal, everything they do is adorable. One of my favorites is how she always chooses to be with us. I’m a stay at home mom for the time being, so Naia Button is always close by the baby and me. Doesn’t matter if we are in the bath, having a snack, or playing out back. In fact, if she isn’t close by I get worried and go looking for her.

Just today I laid on my bed to write an email and she jumped up to lay betwixt my legs. She also lets the baby lay on her like a pillow. Love this little kitty!!


----------



## klunick (Jul 22, 2020)

First off, I love the name Crackhead!! 😆 Second,Boone is the King of the Sploot. He never just lies down. It's always in a sploot.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I had to be lying on my back, and Cleo, for years, would jump on my bed and turn around three times, knead me until she got a little tired (there was a bit of drool involved, along with purring like a panther), and then go to sleep with her paw on my shoulder or neck or face. And if I interrupted her at any point, she would start over.


----------



## StanAndAlf (May 16, 2021)

I love these stories, really shows what a great addition cats make to our lives. 

One incident that really stuck out for me: my boy Stanley is a selective cuddler. He's very active and wayyy prefers a game of chase around the house to snuggling. He will have rare moments though, where he demands affection (usually at 5am). He sleeps with me in the winter, though he hates when the fan is on high speed and won't even come into my room at night in the summer. 

One night I had a very bad nightmare. I had shut the door to my room that night to keep the cool air in. When I woke up after my nightmare, Stanley was outside my room, calling (he was the only indoor cat I had at the time). I got up, let him in and left the door open so he could leave when he chose. Except he didn't leave. He stayed cuddled up in the crook of my knee for the rest of the night, even though he was directly underneath the fan. 

These animals truly are amazing.


----------

